# First Attempt Fake Rock Build



## bluepoolshark (May 4, 2010)

Being new to reptile ownership, I decided that rather than having a plain old viv, I would go the whole hog and do a fake rock build after being inspired by many of the fantastic designs on this forum. I've just started the grouting phase of my build so thought I would add pictures of my progress so far. Please bear in mind that I do not have one artistic bone in my body so doing this sort of thing is difficult in the extreme!!

Just a few pics of the poly design before grouting. More pics are in the album on my profile.

Sides, Floor & Tiles








Left Side with ramp up to upper hide, lower hide & sunken calci dish








Right side with sunken moist hide, ramp up to upper hide, hole in floor for access, also lower hide, and sunken food dishes








Lid off moist hide, plastic dish will be placed inside








Poly build finished, grout next


----------



## ScaledJoe (Apr 15, 2010)

Looks very very nice 

Dont suppose you would make a guide for me / others who want to do somthing like this  xx


----------



## bumbleyjoe (Feb 5, 2010)

looks great so far! thought you said you didnt have an artistic bone in your body!!! you lie! :lol2: 

Cant wait to see it when its finished! My fake rock background doesnt look half as good as that! (the only reason mine looks any good is because of the plants! lol)


----------



## bluepoolshark (May 4, 2010)

Thanks guys, I really am rubbish at anything arty so this is of Mona Lisa proportions for me!

As for how I did it, I bought a pack of poly off ebay, a pack of knives from poundland and hacked away until it looked ok, thats about it!:lol2:


----------



## thething84 (Apr 26, 2010)

looking really good. oei gotmost of mine donethink i gonna have to go at it with propane torch


----------



## bluepoolshark (May 4, 2010)

I used a lighter, as didn't want a too harsh flame and melt right through or anything!!


----------



## thething84 (Apr 26, 2010)

problem i find is the lighter gets too hot and runns out of gas in no time. propane torch on super low is cooler than a lighter i find.


----------



## Becky Wheeler (Jun 15, 2006)

WOW!! Looking awesome!! :notworthy:

I thought about the whole melting the poly slightly and then I saw this vision of everything going wosh!! and flames and a bunch of fit firemen running to my door!! LOL.

I think thats something i'd have to try outside! pref. in my neighbours front garden! LMAO!


----------



## bluepoolshark (May 4, 2010)

thething84 said:


> problem i find is the lighter gets too hot and runns out of gas in no time. propane torch on super low is cooler than a lighter i find.


Will remember that for next time, thanks for the tip!


----------



## bluepoolshark (May 4, 2010)

Becky Wheeler said:


> WOW!! Looking awesome!! :notworthy:
> 
> I thought about the whole melting the poly slightly and then I saw this vision of everything going wosh!! and flames and a bunch of fit firemen running to my door!! LOL.
> 
> I think thats something i'd have to try outside! pref. in my neighbours front garden! LMAO!


Thanks! :smile:

Apart from the fumes, doing it indoors wasn't as dangerous as I thought it might be, managed to do it without causing any damage, although i'm sure my girlfriend would have liked the firemen assistance should anything have gone wrong!! :lol2:


----------



## Simon M (Oct 9, 2008)

:notworthy: Looks good! 

We currenlty have ours for sale - decided to stick with dragons and chams!

Blood, sweat and tears.........but worth it in the end x My hubby doesnt want to part with it as he put some much into it! And I just need the room and win everytime lol




























Its currently in the equipment adds if anyone is interested, making your own is so much more creative x 

Lucy:flrt:


----------



## bluepoolshark (May 4, 2010)

Finally got the second coat of grout on last night, first coat was a rough sandy texture, last night's was smooth, seems to have given it a really good feel, so will probably do the next coat in the rough texture again and finish off with a smooth one, then I won't need to put any sand in when I seal it all


----------



## Simon M (Oct 9, 2008)

Dont forget to post lots of nice pictures x :flrt:


----------



## bluepoolshark (May 4, 2010)

As requested a few pics of the grouting plus a couple of extras of the build so far! 

Viv all back together before grouting








Left side upper level, stairs & hide








Right side all togther








Access to left side upper level, this goes straight into the hide








You can just about see the ramp to the upper level access hole








First Grout coat, using a fairly sandy textured floor grout
































Second grout coat, using a smooth wall tile grout


----------



## bry rose (Apr 3, 2010)

looking good mate :2thumb:


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

cool layout, cant wait to see it finished


----------



## bluepoolshark (May 4, 2010)

Cheers guys :2thumb:

Hopefully will get the painting started this weekend, which will really give me a good feel of how it will look finished!


----------



## fuzzzzbuzzzz (Apr 11, 2010)

Looking awesome, I tried to do something like that, but it went completely wrong and it looks ok, but tbh I dont really want to put it in a viv. I might have to try again. Nice build though.


----------



## bluepoolshark (May 4, 2010)

Finally got it all completed and back together, looks pretty good if I say so myself:lol2: I will upload some more pics shortly!


----------



## bluepoolshark (May 4, 2010)

Few more piccies, need to add some more greenery I think but otherwise very happy with the outcome and especially the colour!


----------



## bry rose (Apr 3, 2010)

looks great :2thumb: the end result shows how much hard work went into it :no1:


----------



## thething84 (Apr 26, 2010)

thats looks superbe mate. makes me wish i did a bit more on mine. Whats going in it. sorry if you already said and i missed it


----------



## bluepoolshark (May 4, 2010)

Thanks guys! It will be home to a leopard gecko, and i'm currently waiting for the one I have first dibs on at a local breeder to get big enough so I can buy her :2thumb:


----------



## Joshuar. (Dec 7, 2009)

Ha. Looks abit like the town of Bedrock from the Flintstones. Good Work :2thumb:


----------



## bluepoolshark (May 4, 2010)

Joshuar. said:


> Ha. Looks abit like the town of Bedrock from the Flintstones. Good Work :2thumb:


I had never really thought of it like that, guess it does look a bit flintstone like:lol2:


----------



## Jamesferrassie (Jul 14, 2011)

I love how the fact its all removalable.


----------



## bluepoolshark (May 4, 2010)

Jamesferrassie said:


> I love how the fact its all removalable.


That was my main plan, makes it so much easier at cleaning time, also my Leo uses the roof of the hide in the right as her toilet so it's a breeze to spot clean as just lift the hide out to clean!

Now starting another Leo build for my Supersnow I have reserved, which will be the same, all removeable, will be a very different design though as I have got a vivexotic vx24 rather than a lx36 so will be building up a bit more as got lots more height to play with!

Also need to put my crestie fake rock build pics up as now all finished and the vanish smell has gone so can get it all in the viv!


----------



## Jamesferrassie (Jul 14, 2011)

Thats awesome and great idea! What kind of design are you thinking for the Supersnow?

Ive almost finished my first build myself, just awaiting for the varnish to be delievered and then im done! I'm looking at making another one for my 5 month old Bosc monitor.

Below are a couple pics from the one I've just done for my beardie:


----------



## bluepoolshark (May 4, 2010)

That's a cracking background, great work :no1:

As for the Supersnow design I want it to look like a mountain face heading up to a peak, with lots of hides and access to them will be via paths in the front and also via hidden paths within the build


----------



## Jamesferrassie (Jul 14, 2011)

bluepoolshark said:


> That's a cracking background, great work :no1:
> 
> As for the Supersnow design I want it to look like a mountain face heading up to a peak, with lots of hides and access to them will be via paths in the front and also via hidden paths within the build


 
Thanks bro, much appreciated! had stupid amounts of fun making it.

Wow, that sounds awesome! definitely with the enclosed trails and hides within the build. really interested in seeing what you come up with!

Eventually once i've done the build for my bosc, I'm going to attempt fake tree stump build for my chilean rose spider.


----------



## Kxiz (Jun 5, 2011)

Jamesferrassie said:


> Below are a couple pics from the one I've just done for my beardie:
> 
> image
> image


What did you use to get that texture? Normal grout doesn't look anywhere near as nice as that!


----------



## Jamesferrassie (Jul 14, 2011)

Kxiz said:


> What did you use to get that texture? Normal grout doesn't look anywhere near as nice as that!


 
I did 3 layers of all purpose grout from B&Q. Once that had set I mixed PVA glue with water and sand that you use to make cement to get the texture. I did 3 layers of this also to give it a really sturdy and strong structure. Once dry, I did some dry brushing with my younger brothers warhammer paint... he loves that stuff... to get the different colours you get in rocks.

All thats left to be done is apply 3 layers of decorater varnish which is currently awaiting to be delivered... Its taking an age!!

I hope that helps.


----------



## Kxiz (Jun 5, 2011)

Jamesferrassie said:


> I did 3 layers of all purpose grout from B&Q. Once that had set I mixed PVA glue with water and sand that you use to make cement to get the texture. I did 3 layers of this also to give it a really sturdy and strong structure. Once dry, I did some dry brushing with my younger brothers warhammer paint... he loves that stuff... to get the different colours you get in rocks.
> 
> All thats left to be done is apply 3 layers of decorater varnish which is currently awaiting to be delivered... Its taking an age!!
> 
> I hope that helps.


Yep that's a great help! :2thumb: I wouldn't have thought of using the PVA/water/sand to make cement, or varnish! I'll be making my fake rock build soon taking your advice into account


----------



## RedDawn (Aug 4, 2011)

wow thats great! 
I remembered reading something like this ages ago and have been collecting sheets of poly from work ready to make backing for my viv. 

I had thought I could just use sand & acrylic paint but Im guessing it wont cover or stick, what dilution of PVA did you sue for mixing the 'cement' ?1/10 or stronger? 

what type of varnish are you using to seal it? does it have to be water based? I was unsure about fumes and potential dissolving of the poly etc!

Sorry for all the questions, but Ive a stck of stuff here waiting to do it & this thread has totally enthused me to get cracking


----------



## Jamesferrassie (Jul 14, 2011)

RedDawn said:


> wow thats great!
> I remembered reading something like this ages ago and have been collecting sheets of poly from work ready to make backing for my viv.
> 
> I had thought I could just use sand & acrylic paint but Im guessing it wont cover or stick, what dilution of PVA did you sue for mixing the 'cement' ?1/10 or stronger?
> ...


 

no worries about all the questions! what are you building it for, i'd be really interested to see what you come up with!

in regards to the dilution of PVA/water i didnt do any measures. I just mixed it until i thought it was diluted enough and then added the sand. to be honest you can use any sand that you fancy, i used sand used for cement because thats all i had at the time and it worked a treat.

with regards to the varnish, i am awaiting delivery of decorators varnish

```
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180565725839&ssPageName=ADME:L:OC:GB:1123
```
 which was recommended to me on another thread. supposidly its low in odour and sets really well! with the polystyrene potentially being dissolved, it shouldnt be an issue if you could it with plenty of layers of grout and the plenty of layers of the PVA. I did more than neeeded to be on the safe side.

I hope that helps.


----------



## RedDawn (Aug 4, 2011)

Its for a 30" viv for a corn and a smaller viv also for a little corn. Theyre just gonna be backing really nothing fancy, but Im looking into getting a few geckos (moorish or cresties) and also looking into a bigger bulid for agamas. 

I figure 'playing' with the more flat backing for the corns will be good practice for making more complicated rack designs for the lizards.

thank you very much for the info on the varnish.

I'll keep you posted with whatever monstrosity I manage to create!


----------

